# Would you belive Somalia is now a tourist destination now.3,333 miles of beach.



## 52ndStreet

Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

52ndStreet said:


> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!


Uh huh..sure it is.

Somalia Travel Advisory
 
*Travel Advisory
October 28, 2019*

_*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.

Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.

Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.  

Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.

Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.

Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.  

The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
*_
Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report_*
A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning. 

After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.

While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.
*_


----------



## JGalt

Yeah right.

Somalia International Travel Information

Travel Advisory - Somalia - Level 4: Do Not Travel

Do not travel to Somalia due to *crime*, *terrorism*,* civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, *and *piracy*.

*Country Summary: *Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.

Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.  

Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.

Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.

Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.  

The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.

Due to risks to civil aviation operating within or in the vicinity of Somalia, the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) has issued a Special Federal Aviation Regulation (SFAR).  For more information U.S. citizens should consult Federal Aviation Administration’s Prohibitions, Restrictions and Notices.


----------



## JGalt

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
Click to expand...


Dude, you're pretty fast on the draw.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

JGalt said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're pretty fast on the draw.
Click to expand...

LOL! Yeah..you probably stopped to laugh..I typed while laughing
Vacation in Mogadishu..flak jacket and M-16 _de rigueur!_


----------



## Oddball

Maybe if we could get some quality mobsters in there to clean up the joint.


----------



## 52ndStreet

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
Click to expand...


The State Dept travel advisory is outdated  and is old news. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia today. Smart investors are building the beach resorts now. The security  situation in Somalia has improved drastically.


----------



## JGalt

52ndStreet said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State Dept travel advisory is outdated  and is old news. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia today. Smart investors are building the beach resorts now. The security  situation in Somalia has improved drastically.
Click to expand...


Turkey??

They'd probably send five Turkish thugs to chop your skinny ass up and distribute the pieces where you'd never be seen again.

Screw that.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

52ndStreet said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State Dept travel advisory is outdated  and is old news. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia today. Smart investors are building the beach resorts now. The security  situation in Somalia has improved drastically.
Click to expand...

Hmmm...outdated as of Oct. of this year?

I actually did a bit of a web crawl on this one....you want to visit the pristine beaches of Somalia? Be my guest..but the country is a very long way from being any kind of destination resort--wanna go to that part of the world...Kenya is the ticket.


----------



## JGalt

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State Dept travel advisory is outdated  and is old news. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia today. Smart investors are building the beach resorts now. The security  situation in Somalia has improved drastically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...outdated as of Oct. of this year?
> 
> I actually did a bit of a web crawl on this one....you want to visit the pristine beaches of Somalia? Be my guest..but the country is a very long way from being any kind of destination resort--wanna go to that part of the world...Kenya is the ticket.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he should go to Kenya instead.


----------



## Fueri

Sounds like fun!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

JGalt said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State Dept travel advisory is outdated  and is old news. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia today. Smart investors are building the beach resorts now. The security  situation in Somalia has improved drastically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...outdated as of Oct. of this year?
> 
> I actually did a bit of a web crawl on this one....you want to visit the pristine beaches of Somalia? Be my guest..but the country is a very long way from being any kind of destination resort--wanna go to that part of the world...Kenya is the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he should go to Kenya instead.
Click to expand...

Yup..they get a bit boisterous, eh? Mostly for the cameras.

I have had a lot of fun in Nairobi..but it IS Africa..not ready for the experience..stay in Elmhurst..LOL!

Better yet..stay out of Nairobi...book a reputable Safari tour..and enjoy.


----------



## Desperado

that whole continent is so screwed up I have no idea why anyone for any reason would want to go there.  So many better places on the globe you could go to without putting your life on the line


----------



## JGalt

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State Dept travel advisory is outdated  and is old news. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia today. Smart investors are building the beach resorts now. The security  situation in Somalia has improved drastically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...outdated as of Oct. of this year?
> 
> I actually did a bit of a web crawl on this one....you want to visit the pristine beaches of Somalia? Be my guest..but the country is a very long way from being any kind of destination resort--wanna go to that part of the world...Kenya is the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he should go to Kenya instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup..they get a bit boisterous, eh? Mostly for the cameras.
> 
> I have had a lot of fun in Nairobi..but it IS Africa..not ready for the experience..stay in Elmhurst..LOL!
> 
> Better yet..stay out of Nairobi...book a reputable Safari tour..and enjoy.
Click to expand...


Does Elmhurst still have all those Nazis, or was that just Skokie? I've lived in Elmhurst, Lombard, Blue Island, Worth, and some other places there.

I'll take my chances with the Nazis.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Turkish security forces are in Somalia helping with security. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia now! No other country see the potential to make money. 3,333 miles of pristine white sand beaches.!!


----------



## MarathonMike

52ndStreet said:


> Turkish security forces are in Somalia helping with security. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia now! No other country see the potential to make money. 3,333 miles of pristine white sand beaches.!!


Yep and all will be fun in the Sun until Al Shabaab shows up and guns down 200 tourists in their hotel lobby.


----------



## Vastator

Desperado said:


> that whole continent is so screwed up I have no idea why anyone for any reason would want to go there.  So many better places on the globe you could go to without putting your life on the line


There’s a lot of money to be made in Africa.


----------



## Desperado

Vastator said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> that whole continent is so screwed up I have no idea why anyone for any reason would want to go there.  So many better places on the globe you could go to without putting your life on the line
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a lot of money to be made in Africa.
Click to expand...

Money is not the end all be all
There are other things in life that are more important


----------



## Vastator

Desperado said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> that whole continent is so screwed up I have no idea why anyone for any reason would want to go there.  So many better places on the globe you could go to without putting your life on the line
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a lot of money to be made in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is not the end all be all
> There are other things in life that are more important
Click to expand...

Once those are had... Money makes them better.


----------



## JoeB131

52ndStreet said:


> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

52ndStreet said:


> Turkish security forces are in Somalia helping with security. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia now! No other country see the potential to make money. 3,333 miles of pristine white sand beaches.!!


You getting paid by the Turkish Tourism Dept.? 

Those pristine beaches--have little villages every few mile or so...very picturesque..and those villagers..are pirates! It's what they do.

Now I grant you that aggressive anti-piracy patrols by joint international forces have reduced the numbers of ships seized in the last year or so..but the pirates have simply moved further into the gulf..or across the straits...but the actual pirates..are still the same people...they just commute further to work!

A rich white tourist..and to a Somali..any white tourist is rich, by definition...is like putting a burger in front of a fat kid..they just can't help themselves.


----------



## rightwinger

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
Click to expand...

But they do have nice beaches
Certain trade offs must be expected


----------



## rightwinger

JoeB131 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
Click to expand...

NRA heaven!


----------



## Desperado

Welcome to Somali Cruises
It's like a safari, only better

"Safari" is the Swahili word for adventure and that's just what we have in store for you.

We sail up and down the coast of Somalia waiting to get hijacked by pirates. We encourage you to bring your 'High powered weapons' along on the cruise. If you don't have weapons of your own, you can rent them on the boat.



Somali Cruises - Cruise along Africa's east coast!


----------



## Meathead

52ndStreet said:


> Turkish security forces are in Somalia helping with security. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia now! No other country see the potential to make money. 3,333 miles of pristine white sand beaches.!!


Does Turkey have a billions of bucks?


----------



## White 6

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
Click to expand...

Sounds like Mexico with airfare.  I'll pass.


----------



## rightwinger

Somali Islamists warn against “immoral culture” at hotels, beaches


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!



Uh-oh! Some of those tourists might be white and might interact with the Somali people. We know how that sort of thing frightens you. The influx of tourist $$$ could make the political situation better, or much, much worse.


----------



## skye

Vacations in Somalia?  THE Somalia? 

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## rightwinger

Somalia can become a Conservative Honeymoon and vacation destination


----------



## 22lcidw

I wish them luck but we have islands that are visited by many American tourists in the Caribe region here that needs to be improved economically.


----------



## fncceo

Somali women are beautiful, Somali men, not so much.  But, they have no infrastructure for tourists.


----------



## Obiwan

52ndStreet said:


> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!


Sounds like Omar can go home on vacation now...

Who knows??? She might find another brother (and future husband)...


----------



## Unkotare

22lcidw said:


> I wish them luck but we have islands that are visited by many American tourists in the Caribe region here that needs to be improved economically.




What is your first language?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

*pfffft.....lol!*


----------



## Likkmee

JGalt said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh..sure it is.
> 
> Somalia Travel Advisory
> 
> *Travel Advisory*
> *October 28, 2019*
> 
> _*Do not travel to Somalia due to crime, terrorism, civil unrest, health issues, kidnapping, and piracy.
> 
> Country Summary: Violent crime, such as kidnapping and murder, is common throughout Somalia, including Puntland and Somaliland.  Illegal roadblocks are also widespread.  A number of schools acting as “cultural rehabilitation” facilities are operating throughout Somalia with unknown licensing and oversight.  Reports of physical abuse and people being held against their will in these facilities are common.
> 
> Terrorists continue to plot kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in Somalia.  They may conduct attacks with little or no warning, targeting airports and seaports, government buildings, hotels, restaurants, shopping areas, and other areas where large crowds gather and Westerners frequent, as well as government, military, and Western convoys.  Methods of attack can include car bombs, suicide bombers, individual attackers, and mortar fire, among others.
> 
> Civil unrest occurs throughout Somalia and can sometimes be violent.
> 
> Medical facilities across Somalia have limited capacity and are often nonexistent in rural areas.
> 
> Pirates are active in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia.
> 
> The U.S. government has extremely limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Somalia due to the lack of permanent consular presence in Somalia.
> *_
> Somalia 2019 Crime & Safety Report
> _*A strong familiarity with Somalia and/or extensive prior travel to the region does not reduce travel risk. Those considering travel to Somalia, including Somaliland and Puntland, should obtain kidnap and recovery insurance, as well as medical evacuation insurance, prior to travel. Inter-clan, inter-factional, and criminal feuding can flare up with little/no warning.
> 
> After several years of quiet, pirates attacked several ships in 2017 and 2018. Avoid sailing near the Somalia coastline, as previous attacks have occurred as far as 1,000 nautical miles off the coast. Merchant vessels, fishing boats, and recreational craft all risk seizure by pirates and having their crews held for ransom in the waters off the Horn of Africa, especially in the international waters near Somalia. If transit around the Horn of Africa is necessary, vessels should travel in convoys, maintain good communications contact, and follow the guidance provided by the Maritime Security Center – Horn of Africa (MSC-HOA). Consult the Maritime Administration’s Horn of Africa Piracy page for information on maritime advisories, self-protection measures, and naval forces in the region.
> 
> While Somaliland has experienced a level of stability not present in other parts of Somalia, the Department of State continues to warn U.S. citizens against all travel to Somalia, including the self-proclaimed “Independent Republic of Somaliland.” Travelers who visit Somaliland despite this warning should check conditions in Somaliland before embarking on their journey. Terrorist attacks have occurred against international relief workers, including Westerners, throughout Somalia, including in Puntland and Somaliland. No area in Somalia is immune from violence; the potential exists throughout the country for hostile acts, either targeted or random, against foreign nationals at any time.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State Dept travel advisory is outdated  and is old news. Turkey is investing billions in Somalia today. Smart investors are building the beach resorts now. The security  situation in Somalia has improved drastically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...outdated as of Oct. of this year?
> 
> I actually did a bit of a web crawl on this one....you want to visit the pristine beaches of Somalia? Be my guest..but the country is a very long way from being any kind of destination resort--wanna go to that part of the world...Kenya is the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he should go to Kenya instead.
Click to expand...

....or Chitcago. All have similar demongraphics


----------



## gipper

52ndStreet said:


> Yes Somalia is now a tourist destination. The beautiful 3,333 miles of white sand beaches has a building boom of developers building beach resorts on the beach. That is a lot of beach, 3,333 miles of white sand beaches.!


No. Somalia has 3,333 KILOMETERS of coastline.  This equates to 1,879 miles.


----------



## Likkmee

*Lake Michigan* has some 1,638 miles of *shoreline*, of which 45 miles lie in Indiana. People from all over the world enjoy its *many* beaches


----------



## rightwinger

Somalia has beautiful beaches


----------



## angel1950

Somalia is a whole krap! Was there last year working on a project of the commie EU. Horribilis.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------

